# New seasons GT METAGAME predictions



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

with the new uk GT season starting in 4 weeks? i thought it would be interesting to discuss what we think the metagame will be like? What lists will be prevalent, what impact will the newer army books have had on what we see on the circuit. Last year was certainly the year of the daemon, so any army that can deal with daemons should be a good place to start, or will people join the masses and decide if you can beat them joing them. Out of the 6 people i know who are going im believe 3 will take daemons prehaps 4.

High elves should be interesting as the dragon armour gives immunity to lots of the strong elements of the daemon builds. Teclis wins vs kairos and slann[pit of shades]. Battlebanner awesome vs daemons and Vampire counts. ASF great against daemons troops as they are good at dealing it out but not so tough on the defensive.

Lizardmen, Solid troops, excellent spellcasting from the slann, great anti-magic[becalming cogitation, diadem of power, shield of the mirrored pool etc. Engine of the gods, great against tough stuff[daemons, chaos knights etc]


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Lizardmen will be a solid choice this year, especially as I've heard they play quite well against daemons. Deamons will still be popular, because of their all out power against most armies. These two will be the choice of powergamers and metagamers, and probably come out on top of the rest of the throng.

DE and maybe WoC will be nearly as good, depending on the setup, and I think they'll come in right after those two. Niether is as stong as Deamons overall, but they can produce some nasty armies, especially if built specifically to take deamons down.

VC will lose some of their followers, as they've been slowly taken down a rung or two by the newer armies.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

DoC, DE will remain top seated armies. Both of these lists are solid lists with many tricks up the sleeve:grin:
I expect VC to drop a bit, more and more things in the game make it harder for them. Fear aint what it used to be ya know 
Lizardmen will probably make some differences in the metagame yea. They have a very flexible list that can fill most parts of the game with solid options, for example the Stegadon Horde will be tricky for many armies
WoC wont cut it. They are too limited. I honestly think that GW should have given them Harpies/Gargoyles/Furies, they really would need such a unit. Against certain armies they can spell disaster, but against others they will be caught dumb folded. A CC based army with no really effective warmachine hunters/marchblockers and no shooting? Add expensive models? No thanks:no:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

WoC is either Marauder Slaanesh Spam with Giants/Spawn, Nurgle Sorceror on Dragon, or Dragon Ogre builds, all of which are EXTREMELY expensive. 

They won't cut it though, they're too "High but not top tier" for their own good. There's no stand out army choice (other than MoN/Rage Banner knights), and nothing to build an army around.

WE with their Tree Spirits won't do well with lizardmen anti-daemon/vc metagamers taking double EotG's, in which case we may see more of the Waywatchers play out.

I see it between Lizards, Daemons and Dwarves.

Personally, I don't rate High Elves - I've never had issues with a solid CC army, so I can't see how an army that is able to master ranged or magic, movement, and CC will fall against Elves, unless it's incompetence/lack of experience.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

im wondering if kholek will make many appearences, hes a scary beast for alot of armies, but then almost a liability against others.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

What no OK? I only wish the Ogre Kingdoms would have somewhat of a showing. Hahahaha!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Warlord Imp said:


> What no OK? I only wish the Ogre Kingdoms would have somewhat of a showing. Hahahaha!


Ogre Kingdoms usually do well enough on average, considering how "gimped" (not my words) they are against certain armies. One OK army actually managed to snatch 8th place at last years GT. 

Quite simply, I think the majority of people who take OK to a competition actually know how to use them well, whereas some of the more popular armies don't do as well on average because so many people want to take a "power army", even if they don't know how to use them well.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

very true maddermax


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yup, agreed- ogres are some people's nightmare (even if they dont realise it)- a fast moving, hard hitting army that relies on killing the enemy to overcome SCR, so the normal tactics of just out-atritioning the enemy in combat probably isnt going to work against them (they tend to either win or break.. combats dont often last).
Then again if the enemy takes flying monsters (T6+ especially) then the ogres are screwed (gun lines/heavy magic can also be lethal).

I'ld predict daemons and dark elves with mebbe some lizardmen edging in this year, dwarves and high elves may still surprise some people but I think they both come with in built vulnerabilites to certain army types that the daemons/DE can get round much more easily.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

flying beasts i think are the only reason i wouldn't take ogres, as i do think that they just dont really have an answer to the likes of the bloodthirster, dragonlords etc..


----------



## Darkangeldentist (Oct 31, 2007)

In terms of the meta game I think daemons are still the favourites for many but I don't think the Vampires will drop much. Although they don't seem quite as nasty by comparison any more they are still very tough to deal with.

They also don't care about the missions nearly as much as many of the other armies. Particulary those requiring US regiments to achieve certain objectives. The dawn attack scenario will hurt them but most armies won't like that one.

By the way, I'm heading off to heat 2 with my Vampire counts. A fairly reasonable ghoul list with varghulf and blood knights. So far it's been doing well and I've been having fun. I've also been playing lots of daemon armies in expectation of their prominence since last year.

Will anyone else form here be going to heat 2?


----------

